# Collars came!



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

I ordered these collars about two weeks ago so I am SO EXCITED that they finally came. For those of you that don't know, they are from the Hound Haberdashery and I flippin love them!! I think I might have to custom order them from now on though because the 18 inches is a PERFECT fit...but if she gains ANY weight I'm afraid they might not work out anymore. :shocked: Anyway, we will cross that bridge when we come to it. :thumb: Point is..... well......take a look for yourself! I think they both look great!

Included is her new fetching tag too. :biggrin:

"I feel so serene in my beautiful new collar."









"Squirrel?"









"SQUIRREL!?!"



























"I see a squirrel out dere, Mama!!"









"Nom nom nom"


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

"he he he ... all gone!"


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

The collars and tag look awesome!
And I just love her, look at that face. 
Then again, I MAY be partial to Danes. LOL


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I LOOOVE them! I am SOOO glad you ordered the pink one, I've been admiring it for the longest but all of my big dogs are boys so I had no excuse to buy it! LOL

She looks absolutely gorgeous... didn't know Minnie could look any prettier than she already was. 

By the way... she looks like she's at a GREAT weight! You're doing good! :thumb:


----------



## SOFTSPOT (Oct 13, 2011)

They look really good :smile: I love how the tag says Squirrel Patrol :tongue1:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I really love that green/blue one on her. I couldn't have done better myself  Seriously though, it just suits her grey coat perfectly.
You've got great taste obviously!
Thanks for the pics.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

EXACT same collar I have for Zuri....we have similar taste LOL


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I love the collar and your dog is so beautiful I love the markings.


----------

